# choupinette



## terazuc

ciao a tutti è il mio primo messaggio, mi sono iscritto solo oggi, ne approfitto per augurarvi una buona estate 

come si può tradurre la parola choupette in italiano? 

è un vezzeggiativo che si può usare per la fidanzata?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Terazuc e benvenuto al Forum!  

Ho trovato una discussione nel Forum Inglese/Francese: "choupette - choupinette"

Credo che, in italiano, potresti rendere l'idea con "dolcezza", "zuccherino" e via dicendo ... Attento però al tasso glicemico ... se così posso dire.


----------



## terazuc

grazie mille Anja.Ann!  Mi piace molto, rende bene l'idea. Posso usarlo come vezzeggiativo sia per la fidanzata che per il mio piccolissimo gatto. Al maschile dovrebbe essere choupin? oppure choupinet?


----------



## terazuc

ho dato un'occhiata alla discussione che mi hai indicato e ho trovato la soluzione:

choupinet ou choupinou ou chouchou al maschile


----------



## Anja.Ann

A posto, quindi! Ciao, Terazuc!


----------

